# Storage Container on Jobsite



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello, I thogut that this might help some of you.
Last year I had always left my bobcat on jobsite, and it was bothering me so much that it was sitting under the sky with all the snow and ice on top of it, so this year I got my things together and rented onsite storing container for $80 a month, it made all the diffrent for me to go any time I want and get to my equipment dry and clean, by the way I have one 5 acers lot to plow that why my bobcat stays there for winter, other small jobs I can get them later with plow truck, but I also can store my bagged salt there.
I hope this Idea will help some of you.
God bless.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've noticed quite a few people around here this year have storage containers on larger sites.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Next you have to get a few drums of fuel in there for refueling stops, a tool cart, a heater and a couch for when your wife kicks you out of the house


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

These are great. I store my salt in one at a job site and I wish there was room for a 40ft one so I could leave my skid in there too. I hate leaving my skid sit out too but at least the salts dry.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Brian Young;1187505 said:


> These are great. I store my salt in one at a job site and I wish there was room for a 40ft one so I could leave my skid in there too. I hate leaving my skid sit out too but at least the salts dry.


Would you want your skid sitting in their with the salt and minimal ventilation? Seems to me it might be worse for it than being outside. Electrical connestions are what I would worry about corroding mostly.

I think alot of containers are being used this year for security purposes as well. We all know that theft is up all over the place.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Lugnut;1188479 said:


> Would you want your skid sitting in their with the salt and minimal ventilation? Seems to me it might be worse for it than being outside. Electrical connestions are what I would worry about corroding mostly.
> 
> I think alot of containers are being used this year for security purposes as well. We all know that theft is up all over the place.


I also found some container with ventilation installed on top of them, I store only baged salt in my container, usually no more than one skid, and it seems to be ok.:salute:


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

These metal storage containers is anyone putting 15 - 20 tons of bulk salt in them and hows that working out


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, I think you can get about 35 tons in a 20 footer. And rather than both salt and mahince in a single 40 foot, consider 2 smaller units. Really you can get them delivered and rent them really cheap, almost cheaper than buying blocks


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

I saw an onsite setup like that here a while ago, two 20' cans spaced apart, and a tarp building bolted to them covering the space in between. The space in between had the bulk salt, and I suspect the cans were being used for bagged stuff, walks crews supplies and the like since it was at a large shopping centre. They then had portable fencing surrounding that and the equipment as well for extra security.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Fourbycb;1215995 said:


> These metal storage containers is anyone putting 15 - 20 tons of bulk salt in them and hows that working out


I have a 8 x 20 and the most I fit in mine was 32 ton... but I had to put boards up by the doors to prevent the salt from sliding out... 20 tons will fit easly


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

i put 15 to 20 tons comfortably. if i put more the back tires of the skid steer are right at the lip of the door and i can get in the container


----------



## skeleton2135 (Nov 14, 2010)

Omran;1185957 said:


> Hello, I thogut that this might help some of you.
> Last year I had always left my bobcat on jobsite, and it was bothering me so much that it was sitting under the sky with all the snow and ice on top of it, so this year I got my things together and rented onsite storing container for $80 a month, it made all the diffrent for me to go any time I want and get to my equipment dry and clean, by the way I have one 5 acers lot to plow that why my bobcat stays there for winter, other small jobs I can get them later with plow truck, but I also can store my bagged salt there.
> I hope this Idea will help some of you.
> God bless.


where are you renting these from?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

why rent? you can buy them at a reasonable cost. My boss set up one for our bagged cc, and spare parts and fluids, turned out to be a great idea as now we have needed items at our fingertips instead of waiting for them


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i just purchased one this winter for use at an HOA.

i paid 2900 for a freshly painted 8x20 unit. In the very back i have 4 large garbage cans(about 1/2hopper) worth of salt on a pallet for salt emergencies, my pallet forks, some shovels, can of mixed gas for the toro powerclear, and my rc100 with 84" blower on front. its really nice having everything inside and not having to clean it off before you start using it. just show up, start her up and let it idle for 10 min while i go clear snow with the truck, when i come back its toasty inside and im just wearing a tshirt.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

skeleton2135;1217543 said:


> where are you renting these from?


I got it from sellersburg indiana, the company name is on site storage, if you look at my thread od here is my truck and pusher on equipment page you can see the storage unit with the phone # on it.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1219975 said:


> i just purchased one this winter for use at an HOA.
> 
> i paid 2900 for a freshly painted 8x20 unit. In the very back i have 4 large garbage cans(about 1/2hopper) worth of salt on a pallet for salt emergencies, my pallet forks, some shovels, can of mixed gas for the toro powerclear, and my rc100 with 84" blower on front. its really nice having everything inside and not having to clean it off before you start using it. just show up, start her up and let it idle for 10 min while i go clear snow with the truck, when i come back its toasty inside and im just wearing a tshirt.


the way to go I relly have the same set up like you described, and I love it.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

leolkfrm;1219900 said:


> why rent? you can buy them at a reasonable cost. My boss set up one for our bagged cc, and spare parts and fluids, turned out to be a great idea as now we have needed items at our fingertips instead of waiting for them


Because it costs less than 400 per season, the units get shipped and dropped, I don't have to deal with it, they come with a fancy locking system that keeps the locks from being frozen, and come cleanly painted every time. To buy, bring to shop, paint, ship to site would cost an easy 3000. It would take 8-9 years to break even on the purchase provided you didn't have a use for them in the summer


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Who are you renting from??

Im looking into buying one, but could never move it once I got it.

FYI

20' $2995
40' $2800

They cited the high demand for the 20' hence the reason it is more


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I bought my 40' off craigslist. $1400 + $350 delivery = $1750, has a few dings and dents but in pretty good shape for the money. Beat paying $120 drop off + $110 per month for 6 months + $120 pickup + $180 bill for putting a little gouge in the side = $1080. Paid for itself in a year in a half and it is still worth $1500. Just my experience!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

absolutely;1224380 said:


> I bought my 40' off craigslist. $1400 + $350 delivery = $1750, has a few dings and dents but in pretty good shape for the money. Beat paying $120 drop off + $110 per month for 6 months + $120 pickup + $180 bill for putting a little gouge in the side = $1080. Paid for itself in a year in a half and it is still worth $1500. Just my experience!


I agree with you a 100% the only reason I am waiting to buy one, because I want to make sure that the property owner where I keep the ground will let me put a container all year around or not, if he agree on that I will get one in a heart beat.


----------

